# Anyone for August Testing Part 2



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New thread ladies!

Here's hoping Sunny24's luck can rub off on us al!!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

thanks holly for the new home i hope i can spread the luck xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Congratulations Sunny   wishing you lots of luck and that the little 1 stays put!

Good luck to all testing soon   

 for the BFN

I am due to test in 1 week, 2ww is driving me mad!

Donna xx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

can some one please tell me how to get a strip along the bottom from lillypie or others thanks


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Herbaltea-so sorry that the wicked witch got you hunny!!!!!


Sunny-I asked the same question a couple of days ago-if you click one of the tickers at the bottom of someones profile you can do it that way-I lost my temper with it though and gave up,hope you have better luck!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Kelly is right sunny,  click on a ticker then you will be able to maek your own.

Who is testing this week?

Donna xx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Again

Congratulations Sunny![/font]

I was delighted when i saw the 

Herbal Tea - My heart goes out to you. I was sorry to hear your news. Will you be able to start tx straight away?

Prof Waffle - Delighted to hear that the bleeding has stopped! Fingers crossed for you.

Looby Lou & Donna T - Hoping that the  is not driving you both insane.

Tomsmummy - Hope you got through the weekend ok.

Kelly D - Good luck for your scan tomorrow! Here's hoping that you haven't ov'd.

Best wishes to everyone else I've forgotten to mention. Enjoy your Sunday (or what's left of it!)


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

hi everybody never done personals but good luck to all testing Mon Tues I'm trying my hardest to stay   not looking good though had a little blood sat then Little on sun Ive just had a few days off work trying to revitalise my self but getting serious AF pains why do we have to go through this


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all....

HT how are you holding up hon?? Really sorry to hear that the AF witch arrived for you..big hugs...

Sunny24 congrats to u...and stop taking tests he he I think 7 is probably enough now...

Day 22 for me today and my positiveness is starting to wear off...still praying and hoping for a miracle of my own though xx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

I've just been through the posts catching up and Sunny has a BFP - FAN-BLOODY-TASTIC!! Good luck for your first scan and hope the next couple of weeks go smoothly. Remember that the first few weeks are v important for development so take it easy.

I have a scan later today to see if I'll be able to do another cycle. I had a scan last week but the nurse couldn't tell whether what she was seeing were two cysts or two early follicles so I guess I should find out later today.

Hopefully they're not cysts but if they aren't cysts then why do my follicles start growing so early on a clomid cycle. Is that normal?? Does that mean I'm too responsive? Oh god, I'm such a worrier. I really need an on/off switch for my worry meter sometimes...


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi Katie - Hope your scan goes ok today. I have one tomorrow to see if there are any cysts lurking - I so hope I can just get straight on with this cycle as to wait a whole new month would be so depressing!

Good luck to everyone about to test


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Katie...

Let u know how u got on today..hope it was good news for u xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Just thought I would quick pop on and say I had a great scan today-1 follie-21mm,had hcg jab in my fat **** cheek    and we are going back in the morning for basting!!!!


Got to go!!! Big hello to all of you and lets hope we all get our much deserved bfp's very soon!!!

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All
Still got my fingers crossed for some more bfp. I am getting really frustrated waiting to hear back from my cons as to wether I can go ahead this month as he will be on hol but waiting to hear if his stand in can do it!! 
Really getting to me today for some reason  and cant even blame the drugs as not on any yet!!
Good luck


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Tommysmummy,

Its so frustrating waiting for someone to call isnt it?? Ireally hope the stand in can do this cycle for you   you dont need tablets to blame,your entitled to have all the feelings your having!!!

Good luck

Kelyl x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Great news on the follies Kelly...good luck for todays basting...xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi All!

Katie - hope your scan went well yesterday!
Kelly - Well done! delighted to hear that at long last things worked out for you and the best of luck with the basting. Hope you're not too nervous as I know you were a bit apprehensive!

Herbaltea - Good luck with your scan today - here's hoping that you've no cysts and can start tx straight away!
Tommysmummy-Here's hoping that you got that call and tx can progress!. Stay positive!
Katie - Hope your scan went well. For my two cycles my con thought that I had cysts originally as they looked large but in later scans they turned out to be follies!

Loobylu- Another day closer to test day! Hope it's flying by!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Eire...planning to test on the 17th which will be 17 dpo (day 31 = AF Normally due by then) whens ur test day??

Not feeling so positive this morn..just heard of the 3rd friend of mine this month whose got pregnant..silly as it sounds i was thinking of things comining in 3s so when I heard of 2 i was hoping id be the 3rd...daft eh! Also feel like ive got mild period pain which is wierd and im only 9dpo...and on day 23 of my cycle??

Has any body heard off prof waffle..wondered how she was getting on??

xx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Dear everyone,

The scan yesterday showed that I have two fat follicles (20.5 and 22.5) rather than two fat cysts which is a relief. Although I am a bit perturbed that they grow so rapidly...anyway, did the pee stick test again this morning and no surge so I have to do the hcg injection this evening. DH was scheduled to be out tonight with friends but there's no way I'm doing it myself so he's going to have to come back home early. Basting on Thursday (day 13). Hope the timing works out okay and I don't surge before injection time this evening.

Loobylu and Eire - hoping you're staying sane in the last bit of your two week wait. We need someone to join Sunny on the bfp list SOON.

Kelly, thank god they didn't miss ovulation this time and good luck for basting. Hope those swimmers do their stuff.

Herbaltea, fingers crossed that you have no 'orrible cysts and that you can get going straight away.

Tomsmummy, hope your consultant pulls his finger out the proverbial and starts giving you the attention that you deserve.

Fingers and toes crossed for anyone else embarking or part way through their IUI cycles!


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Loobylu - Those AF pains could just be "Implantation" pains!!!! Keep thinking positive thoughts. I'm due for testing on 18th (15 days after basting) but I'll know well in advance as it will be day 29 in my cycle and my cycle is normally 24 days. I was blessed last month as my cycle only lasted 19 days!!. I mean if my AF had to come I was grateful that it came so early so it was 7 days less of torturous waiting!! and the two week wait was only 8 days!!.

As for your friend being the 3rd one to get pregnant & things happening in 3's...look at it this way, isn't it unlucky to take the 3rd light from a match! (it goes back to the World War when the enemy would look out for soldiers so that they could 1.lift gun 2. aim 3. shoot/fire! so there you go, just proves that 3 can be unlucky too!So instead of getting upset, perhaps you could thank your lucky start?

Katie - Well done on the size of your follies!!!! Very Impressive!!!. Good luck tonight with the HCG shot and for basting on Thursday.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well I have been basted    no really it wasnt too bad,just uncomfatable,but hey I can take it!! Trying to rest but going stir crazy-dh has nipped out to wash the car so I have sneeked on here!!! 

Looby-I know what you mean about things coming in 3's but you could start the next lot of 3's-really hope you get a well deserved bfp soon.

Katie-  great news on the scan-hope basting goes well   

Eire-thanks for the message-how are you lately ??

Big hello to all I have missed!!

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the positive thought Eire...i know its never really over till the FAT AF witch sings he he..Heres to hoping she doesnt show her evil face to us!!!!

Kelly, Glad basting went ok for you...try to rest as much as possible..think of the benefits of being able to have your DH run around after you..make the most of it..he he..Good luck for your 2ww..


Katie - great news on the follies...good luck for Thursday..

Tomsmummy - hope u get some good news soon hon..

xxxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls how are you all doing xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Sunny ..how are you Hope alls going well

Quick question to you clomid addicts..does it tend to extend your cycle or shorten it...I ovulated on day 13 and normally my cycle is 31 days..should i expect it early or later..dont want to get my hopes up unnecessarily when it doesnt arrive...

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi girlies

I'm still here but slowly losing the 2ww plot . Only a couple more days to testing & it's driving me mad. when I go to the loo in the middle of the night it's the first thing that pops into my head  & then I can't get back to sleep 

Eire, hope you are ok on the 2ww too. Kelly, Looby Lou thinking of you too.

As for clomid I found it usually lengthened my cycle but I did have 1 which was 27 days on 100mg even though ovu was day 14 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying the sunshine


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi looylu not  bad am on the 2ww till first scan now which is even worse   i know its hard to believe i am so scared the will be something wrong or not right but i am trying to stay poss and hope alls well    

i cant answer your question sorry on clomid i had it but nothing ever happened so was moved to injections i hope your tx goes well hun xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Sunny..and keep smiling ok...I know it must be hard to believe its true...but it is...he he..Im sure itll all be ok for u xx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi girls - I keep popping in here to see how your'e all doing and to see some more bfp's! 

Sunny - its great to see your pregnant ticker thingy - made up for you - I'm sure your 6 week scan will all be ok!  

I had a day 3 scan today to check for any cysts and ..........you guessed it.......I had cysts on both ovaries, so I can't tx this month  . Have to wait till September now  . Hey ho, 3rd time lucky I say!!  

Come on - lets have some more bfp's - no pressure!


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Awwwhhh, Herbaltea, those nasty 'orrible cysts are trying to stop you baby making this cycle.   On the positive side at least your ovaries get a drugs break in preparation for lots of stimulation next time round. 

I guess I'm curious how they can be sure that they're cysts on day 3. Don't they need to scan you again in a few days to check for sure whether they're cysts or follies??


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Herbaltea-sorry about your news-like katie said though,do they have to check again to make sure there not follies.Hope your ok??!!

Proffesor waffle-hang in there,cant imagine how your feeling,I only just got basted today and I am counting the days!!!! Hope you get a much deserved bfp this time  

Looby-I find that the clomid shortens my cycles,I used to be 33 days and now after 3 lots of clomid im 28,and I find I bleed for less days too!!Bonus!! I think clomid tends to shorten longer cycles and makes shorter cycles longer if you know what I mean  

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

HT - Sorry to hear about your evil cysts...but at least (as the girls say) it should give your body a bit of a break..not much help i know though...

Thanks for the advice on the clomid..as its only a trial im going through they didnt give me a testing date..just told me to wait for my period (or not hopefully) which can be anything up to 32 days..nightmare...Talked to DF last night and we decided to test on Friday the 19th if fingers crossed my AF hasnt arrive which will be day 33. Feels like ive been waiting for ever though.

Prof waffle glad to see your holding on in there..what day of your cycle will you be testing on..any symptons or pains...lets hope u get a bfp hon...

Kelly..u take it easy..try to have a good 2ww and get a BFP!!!!


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All
Just been catching up with all your news. I am still waiting to hear from my cons as to wether I can have tx this month. His PA has been away so am giving her today to get back and then shall hassle her tomorrow for some answers. Have been having reflexology and it has helped me feel less stressed!! Have any of your dh's had accupuncture for poor sperm?

kelly So happy to hear you have finally been basted and good luck. If you are supposed to rest after then it is no wonder it didnt work for me.

Sunny  I'm sure everything will be fine, just enjoy

Looby  I was told by my cons that clomid should shorten cycle but not always the case

Herbaltea Sorry to hear about your news we may be missing  Aug tx together then

Eire & Porf waffle  Thinking of you on your 2ww, fingers crossed 

Katie  Good luck for today
Speak soon


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya tommysmummy,

Cant believe you are still waiting,if I were you I would call them today and just explain how much its playing on your mind-if your anything like me your head would be in a right tizz   

When I say resting-I mean resting as much as I can when I am not  running around after Oli or clearing up etc etc,god its so hard but I havent lifted a thing,dh even said yes when I asked him to hoover up 

Hope you get the answer you want very soon

Kelly x


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls i just wanted to report that i have started to bleed    and the hospital think its an early m/c i am very upset as you can imagine but also feel a fool as people know and know i have to explain whats happened i feel lke such a loser   

hope all you other girls are ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh Sunny....my heart goes out to you and your DH...

Thinking of you hon xxx Will send a little prayer up for you xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Sunny
Just to say I am thinking of you and to send a big hug. Until you know for sure I shall keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Sunny, really hoping that the bleeding doesn't mean bad news. 

And don't feel like a loser. First of all it might not be an early m/c and second, even if it is, you have every right to share your good news when you see fit. Nobody will think you're a loser and if they do we'll send the FF heavies    round.


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

*Sunny*- I don't know what to say but one thing for sure, the minute I log off here I'm going off to pray for you and hopefully a positive outcome. (I'm not v. religious so hopefully the man above will recognise my voice!)

*Donna T * - How are you getting on? Only 3 more days until you test isn't it?
*Tomsmummy* - I cannot believe that you've been left on the lurch like that!! Does this mean that you can't do tx this month! Shame on them if that's the case!! 
*Alicat * - Did you test today as planned? Keep us updated, we'd love to hear some good news!
*Prof Waffle* - So your bleeding has stopped and you still haven't got AF, that surely has to be very positive&#8230;..sounds very like implantation!!!!!! Only two days left!!!! Here's hoping you join Sunny!
*Kelly* - Well done on the basting, I was delighted to hear that it wasn't too bad for you. Enjoy tonight!!!. As for me I'm in great form. I've taken a different approach this month and am very laid back to the point of being horizontal. I'm finding it so much easier than last month. (Long may this feeling last)
*Loobylu* - tick.tock.tick.tock&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Is time crawling by for you?
*Herbaltea* - sorry to hear about your cysts! Life can be such a bummer!. Hope you're not too gutted and are looking forward to your next cycle!
*Katie* - hope you're doing well.


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Sunny - Just read your latest post   - really don't know what to say to console you, but my thoughts are with you and your dh - if you need to 'talk' so to speak, I'm here for you.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Sunny-Just read your post and just wanted to say I am thinking of you,cant imagine how you are feeling .Y ou know where we are if you need anything      

Eire-Glad to hear you are chilling out,hope it helps you to get a well deserved bfp!!!

Kelly x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sunny, I am so sorry - sending you huge   & all my prayers are with you tonight.

Kelly, Eire, Alicat, Donna, Loobylu - how are you all? 

Eire are you testing soon, if I remember you were just before me? Are you as scared as me 

   to all the IUI girlies


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Sunny...was very sad to see your news.....thinking of you..lots of love caroline xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry girls got a   this morning.

Hoping to start my 2 IUI straight away but will need to be scanned to see  if my ovaries not still stimulated from the lst lot of jabs.  

I had my cards done (tarot) & was told news of a pregnancy Sept/Oct so if thats true then it could be my turn next month  

Lots of    to all of you still about to test, wishing lots of  

 will now be on her way as I've stopped cyclogest as of today


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry about the BFN Prof Waffle...glad to see your still trying to be positive about it all, as hard as it is...Big Hugs hon!!!!!

Have had mild period pain for about 4 days now so im feeling a bit down and negative....Gonna test on Sunday if no AF but they way im feeling the evil which prob isnt far away!!

It'll be our times soon.....xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

pw,

I have posted on the 101 thread but just wanted to give you another  .Hope you feel better soon.

Kelly x


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls thans for you kind words i am sill bleeding its no worse at min i have call my clinic and they want see me i have called the doctors and they told me to go to my clinic but like i said they wont see me and the final straw was last night i rang nhs for some advice and you guessed it they said go to you clinic aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  why is no one helping me i am so p****d off with the whole thing they have bee giving me tx and i feel they should follow this up with aftercare but they obviously dont know wha that means sorry the woman and winge but you the only people that understand the pain and torture.
love sunny24xxxxxxx

ps, does anyone know how much a scan would be and where you would go to have it done if i decided to pay for a privert one xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Sunny...cant imagine what your going through hon..but im thinking of you...

Cant help with your questions (sorry) but if you try the link below..this will tell you the private ferility clinics in your area and maybe you can give them a ring.

Sorry i cant be more help xx

http://www.privatehealth.co.uk/infertility-treatment/infertility-findaclinic


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sunny,

Sorry to hear all the trouble your having.If I were you (and this is just a suggestion,as I did actually have pain in the early weeks of pg with oli) but you could go to your gp and say you are having some pain,he will feel around but will most definately send you for a scan to check. I was sent for a scan at 5 weeks as I was getting quite a bit of pain and they scanned me to be sure it wasnt eptopic,it was so reasurring to see a little heartbeat in the right place.

I feel a bit naughty suggesting you to do it like that but you are not wasting their time as you are concerned and atleast then it will put your mind at rest!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Sunny sorry to hear you're still bleeding. I'd do as Kelly says and go to your GP. I cannot believe that your clinic would abandon you like that!!  You've enough on your plate at the moment without having to deal with c^^P like this!
I pay Euro 140 per scan (internal type) which is approx £96. I believe the type of scan you require is much cheaper. Sorry I can't be of more help.

Prof Waffle -   I'm sorry to hear your news. I really thought you'd get a bfn! Good luck with your scan and just concentrate on your tarot card reading.... the power of positive thinking etc.

Loobylu-hang on in there!!! As the saying goes, it ain't over till AF  

Kelly - My chilling out is just the opposite!!! I've gone the other extreme this cycle and am running around like a lunatic! and it's really working in keeping my mind off things. I feel very detached  this time and am even trying to schedule when next to start tx as I'm in holidays in just over a fortnight and will have to miss my next cycle( and I still have another week until testing!!!!! very negative attitude I know but at least when AF arrives It won't come as a surprise!)

To everyone else Best wishes and good luck on the dreaded


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Prof Waffle - sorry about your result, but hey, 2nd time lucky?!! Great news on the tarot cards though, that means it could be go 2 or 3! Cool! Keep your spirits up - we will all get there eventually  

Sunny - really sorry that you are having such a nightmare. Don't know what to suggest re: scans, but would do as Kelly suggests and try that. Good luck and thinking of you.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

I know Eire...fingers crossed 4 u to hon....xx

When can I test acurately?? Clinic didnt give me a date..just said to wait for my AF...Which could be anything up until a week on Fri..really cant wait that long..its doing my head and im only up till 12 dpo...let alone 20...xxx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

PW, sad that you got a BFN. Didn't you have some strange bleeding about a week after basting? I was sure after you mentioned that that it was implantation bleeding. Just goes to show that you can never trust those two week symptoms until you do the test. It's difficult to remember that though isn't it?

Fingers crossed for your test Eire. I know what you mean about expecting the worst and planning for it. Most of my cycles I've requested clomid for my next cycle before I've even reached the second week of my two week wait! Always best to plan ahead I think. Having said that I've always felt pretty devastated by my negative pee stick tests when the time eventually comes.

I had my basting today and it was all fine. Honestly I'm so unfazed now about a nurse sticking a great big COLD piece of metal up me it's quite worrying. Smear tests will be like a walk in the park after this. 

Ahhh, the two week wait begins. Semi sane for the first week and then gradually getting more demented as the second week progresses...


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

And I forgot to say to Loobylu that generally clinics ask you to test 14 days after your basting. Although some clinics say even later and suggest 16 days. 14 days at an absolute minimum though otherwise you can't be sure that you're getting an accurate result. Sounds to me like you should be testing on Saturday.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well done on the basting Katie,lets hope its a lucky month for us all!!!!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Katie...half of me wants to test and the other half wants to put off getting that dreaded BFN (sorry for being negative). Gonna see how i feel at the weekend...all i can do i hope now...

Glad ur basting went well..hope the 2ww goes fast for u and you get a BFP!!!

xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Have just heard at last that I can go ahead with tx this month.First scan on Mon so fingers crossed for my 2nd natural cycle!!
wishing you all lots of luck


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yey Tommysmummy,

Thats great news    so glad you got an answer !! BEST OF LUCK WITH THIS CYCLE!!

kELLY


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Tomsmummy..thats fab news...guess you'll be the first on a Sept testing thread then..he he..fingers crossed for u hon..

Period cramping is still there for me but very mild...due on between Sunday and next Friday (who knows with clomid)..not feeling very positive this month with the cramping so i may well see u on the sept thread...where lets hope we see lots and lots of BFPs

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

oh my god this 1st week of the 2ww is dragging,I cant stop thinking about it!!!

aaarrrggghhh


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hard isnt it Kelly..u feel like ur in no mans land...

Hang on in there girl..it'll be worth it when that BFP comes xxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi   Hang on in there girls - I found the 1st week of the 2ww the worst! Good luck and heres to some bfps next week!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

herbaltea,

How are you lately

Well the sharp shooting pains arent bad at all today,just got bad heartburn and a constant dull ache on my right side of my tummy,thats the side where the follie was.I am trying so hard not to worry about every feeling but its soooo hard!!!

Hope your all ok-it always goes slow on here on a fri afternoon!!!


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Kelly, one day down and got some serious shooting pains as well. Feels like a couple of boulders are travelling down my fallopian tubes as we speak! And I haven't even started the cyclogest yet...


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Katie,

Someone said it may be due to cyclogest but I am not taking it!!! Luckily the pains have gone just got a dull ache on the right side of my tummy now


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls hope your all ok what a week i am still bleeding it isnt getting worse and i have no pain  and its also very brown and horrid sorry tmi i have to go for a scan a WEEK ON MONDAY how i will last i dont now the midwife said me prepared for the worst ie no baby in sac, no heart beat, could have already m/c wit the bleeding before   i thought the 2ww was bad enought but to know you could possably have a dead baby inside the i would do anything to be on the 2ww again ,

herbaltea how are you hun?

looby lu how are you doin?

and all you other iui girls keep strong


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Sunny - I'm ok - just waiting to start a new cycle when my ovary cysts disappear - at least 3 weeks to go! Should be starting again about the 5th September ish.

I hope your scan is good news when you go - you must be going through hell and back. My thoughts are with you and dh and heres hoping that things work out.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi everyone

well   arrived last night so IUI No 1 is oficially over. have mailed my cons to book my initial scan to make sure my ovaries are not still stimulated from last month. If everything is ok round 2 should start next week (fingers crossed)

Eire, Loobylou, Kelly, Sunny, HT, Katie, Tomsmummy - thinking of you all & sending   as appopriate.

PW
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Is it me or do we really need some good news !!??

Sunny- -I cant even to begin to imagine how you are feeling right now-if I could I would make it all better for you!! I know you have got to be prepared for the worst but I really hope that you have not m/c,and I dont want to get your hopes up but alot of women have different types of bleeding and they go on to have a full pregnancy,I really hope this is the case for you!!!!Thinking of you loads.Think the worst and anything else is a bonus.

Proffessor Waffle- I am gutted that your af has arrived!! I am dreading the end of this 2ww as it is also my 1st IUI and I dont know about you but I really hoped it would work,but I am not counting no chickens.I really hope your ok  Thinking of you loads x  

Big   to everyone else!!!Hope you all ok ??

Kelly (currently going wappy in the 2ww)


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls just to let you know i have defo had a m/c i got up this morning and had really bad pain and a very heavy period the ospital has agreed the sama and has cancelled my scan, i dont know whats going to happen now all i acan think off at the mo is the pain , i have to go to hospital if it gets to bad but i am hoping i can cope (i hate hospitals ) any way :

herbaltea i will keep fingers crossed that ovaries are ok for your 2nd iui   

profess waff: so sorry to hear the dreaded af has arrived xxxx

kellydallard, looby lu, eire, katie,tom and all other iui girls i hope your all  ok xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Sunny
So sorry to hear your news you must be devastated. Sounds like you need a hot bath and lots of tlc and some very strong pain killers!! I am thinking of you and sending a big hug.

I hope you dont think I am interfereing but do you know about Foresight? I expect you do but if not then I can pass on info. It is all a bit extreme with healthy lifestyle, vits and stuff but they have high sucess rate and particularly in preventing m/c!! 

Anyhow take care of yourself and speak soon.


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Sunny,

just read your post - i am so sorry to hear about your m/c - life can be so cruel sometimes and i can only imagine how you must be feeling.

I hope that you find a way to manage the pain - physically (and emotionally) and will be thinking of you and dh.  Sending you big hugs  

nixie xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sunny,

Im so sorry hunny   you must feel terrible,I just wanted you to know I am thinking of you all loads!!!

Kelly x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sunny I'm devestated for you


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

high girls had  to go to hospital today with bad pain and bleeding they have had to do the hcg blood test as my cervics is closed and the preg test was still poss (i know it stays in body for a week or too after ) and the docs had doubt because of this hense the blood tests so will find out for def on tue/wed , i however have no doubt that i have m/c i pasted something the other day on the toilet sorry tmi and i think it was my bean       my dh who has been my rock was there when this happened and i have never seen him break down and cry so much i am trying to be strong for him and i do know this as much as i didnt want bean to leave me i believe that things hapen for a reason and me and dh or so much closer and so much in love we know nothing well ever spilt us up.  i will let yo know how the bloods go but as i said i now i have m/c hope your all ok sorry no personals will do some tomora as i have a few days off work 

  to you all thanks so much for your support xxx sunny24 xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Sunny, I'm so sorry to hear your news and the pain (mentally & physically you are going through) My thoughts & prayers are with you and dh.

Prof Waffle -   So sorry AF arrived. How are u feeling?

Well girls, I wish I could give you some good news but alas I'm afraid to say that AF arrived on Sat in full force! Feeling rather low at the moment which is very unlike me. 

To everyone else, wishing you all the best.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Apologies ladies...i dont get chance to log in over the weekend...

Sunny...honey im so sorry my heart really does go out to you..life can be so cruel....please make sure you get plenty of R and R...ok...lots of love xxxx

PW and Eire - Sorry to hear about the  evil AF Arriving..try to stay positive (i know how hard it is though)...dont think i'll be far behind you...had period cramps now for 5days so i know its on its way..couldnt even bring myself to test at the weekend (day 29 now) as i know the answer..These period pains are like rubbing salt in a open wound..wish AF would bloomin arrive if its going to..Have a 31 day cycle so itll prob arrive on wednesday.. 



Kelly..still got my fingers crossed for u chick!!!

xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Ooh sorry nearly forgot....

Happy Bday Prof Waffle!!!!!!! 

xx


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Sunny

So sorry to hear your news.

Take Care and lots of rest.



Jane12


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Just logged on and it seems like I've missed a weekend of bad news. 

Sunny, hope you can get something positive from the awful stuff that you're going through at the moment. At least you can be confident now that you're problem isn't conceiving and the doctors can concentrate on getting your next one to stick properly. 

Lots of baby dust for those whose AF has recently started.  
Here's hoping that we all have better luck next time...


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Dont know what it is today but I just cant be bothered with anything feeling really lethargic!!

Pw-sorry its a bit late in the day but    hope you have a lovely day!!What pressies did ya get  Im dead nosey me!!!! 

Katie-how are you latley  ok??


Looby- as others keep telling me-stay posotive    I dont know about you but I am trying soooo hard not to over analyse every twinge,driving me mad   come on bfp 

Eire-So sorry af arrived   hope your ok  thinking of you loads x

Sunny-I cant stop thinking about you !! Hope your ok,its so upsetting to know what you are going through and the only way we can help you is by sending you lots of love        I really hope your ok,thinking of you loads hunny!!

Big    to anyone else I have missed !!hope your ok??


CONFESSION  -Idid something really stupid twice,and when I say stupis I mean really,really stupid. I did a hpt on fri to see if I got a +ve cos of the hcg still in my system and it was.God knows why I did it but I did.Then I did another one one sunday(I tried so hard not to)but it was -ve,so now I am thinking the worst and I am only just starting week 2 of 2ww tomorrow,I know I was stupid to do it but I am going absolutly bazerk in the 2ww,I cant stand it 

Kelly x


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Oh Kelly, you need visit from the pee stick police   . Don't do it to yourself. Wait until your official test day please!

We all know about the agonies of analysing every symptom but the irony is that you can be pregnant and get no symptoms whatsoever so analysing too much is just going to drive you fruit loop.  Easier said than done I know. Last time I was reasonably convinced that it had worked (I had loads of creamy CM; funny tummy pains; indigestion and heart burn) and I got a BFN. And if I think back to the times when I did get a positive I'm pretty sure that I had no symptoms (apart from a delayed AF) whatsoever. 

I'm only on day 4 of my two week window so I'm doing okay so far. We having lots of work done on our house that is due to start tomorrow so I'm getting distracted by that. But I may be feeling different this time next week! 

PW - sending you birthday wishes also!


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All
Having read all your posts I am beginning to wonder if this IUi does actually work at all!! I had my first scan today and 2nd on Sat. last month I went stright on hol after tx and this month looks like it is going to clash with a wedding we have to travel to Ipswich for. I am trying for once to be positive as since having my ds have always said if I am lucky enough to have another child, now I am going to say when I have another child!! I am also telling myself that I shall be pregnant and telling my dh to tell his sperm that they are healthy and swim very quickly. He thinks I am barking mad but humours me.   
Heres hoping we all get some good news soon


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning all....

Tomsmummy..whatever works for you hon...think we're all slightly barking anyway he he...if it makes u feel any better i call my DFs my little soldiers and each time i ov i talk to them to regroup and march on he he etc...nuts!

Kelly its not easy is it chick...but u are very very naughty...the pee stick police will get u...pleeeease ignore that -ve result..its too early to mean anything hun...

Katie..hang on in there...i hope it goes really quickly for u xx

Well day 30 for me (day 31/32 is my normal cycle) and the cramps and twinges and spots tell me evil AF isnt far away im sad to say...trying hard not to cry..but its so hard..cant even stop thinking about it as the cramps keep reminding me..twisting the knife and saying "ha ha not this month"..

Sorry went off on one there..

Heres hoping for a bfp for all of us xxxx

lol x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Goodmorning all!

Loobylu - Hoping you're still feeling positive! Fingers crossed for you!!! 

Kelly - Katie is right, you'll drive yourself mad overanalysing everything. I know......easier said than done! Good luck on your second week of the dreaded 

Tomsmummy - Good for you!!! The power of positive thinking is the right thing! Good luck with your scan this weekend.

Katie - how are you finding your  ?

Prof. Waffle - Belated birthday wishes to you! Hope you had a blast 

I spoke with my clinic to let them know that af had arrived. My consultant was away and I have to go back at end of Sept to meet with him. He has noted on my file that he now wants me to start IVF instead of trying more IUI's so I guess that's that then!!!

Anyway to everyone else best wishes and to everybody on the   lots of


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Tomsmummy, I know what you mean about wondering whether this IUI business ever works, particularly after reading all our posts for the last two months. We just haven't been very lucky at all. To be honest I'm not sure that I'd be on IUI no.5 if we hadn't got lucky the first time and had proof that it could work. This is definitely the last IUI for me. I'm really not expecting it to work this time round but I had 5 IUIs in my head as the right amount to do (and one last cycle fitted in nicely with our planned holiday in September!!)

I'd like to be surprised and get a positive but if not then it looks like I'll be joining Eire on the IUI to IVF board soon.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Perhaps if there hasnt been much success lately..that means theres lots and lots of BFPs to come..Heres hoping girls..xx

Katie..can i ask you a quick question..sorry tmi but in one of ur posts u mentioned creamy cm Was the theory behind that..is it a good sign or bad..sorry to be dense..xxx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Loobylu, from what I've read I think the creamy CM (I say creamy but in my experience it can be kind of snotty! sorry, tmi) in the second half of your cycle can be an early sign of pregnancy as your cervix closes up and makes lots of mucus in order to form a plug (nice!). So if you get it it can be a good sign.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Lovely topic isnt it..he he

Thanks Katie..i didnt know that xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Period pains coming thick and fast now..devastated...

sorry x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Looby-  thinking of you loads,im dreading my af coming next week-I know I will be a wreck  

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Kelly - Heres hoping u dont get them honey and get  BFP instead xx

Funny things is even though i know that AF is going to arrive very shortly and i feel like i do every other month..im still grasping at straws and hoping. In my heart of hearts i know that its over this month for me just want the bloomin thing to arrive now and stop twisting the knife in xx


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Sunny I have just read your news - i am so sorry - I can't believe it!  Thinking of you and hoping you are feeling better very soon. x

Really feeling for you loobylu - we all know what your going through but it's not over yet!!

Kelly stay positive you have another week to go yet - fingers crossed.

Tomsmummy - stay positive it can only be a good thing.

Eire good luck with the IVF - if the IUI doesn't work then we should be up for IVF early next year so you must keep in touch and let me know how it's going?

We have had a month off after 1st IUI last month with BFN and I was really excited about trying again this month but my AF has come today and the hospital have advised me not to do the IUI this time as my basting date may fall on Bank Holiday Monday and the clinic will be closed!!  I am so fed up - i had really got myself prepared this time.  Don't you just feel sometimes that someone has got it in for us all         We really do need some good news. Wishing you all loads and loads of luck xxxx

Louju x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Can I join you?
Had first DIUI yesterday xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Goodmorning everyone!

How is everybody doing today?

Loobylu - How are you holding up? 

Katie & Kelly - well you're another day closer to testing day - hoping it flies by!

Louju - Sorry to hear that this months IUI has been cancelled. It's so frustrating. Stay positive and enjoy your month off so you'll be fit, healthy and raring to go next month.

Welcome struthie! - How did you find yesterday? Not too uncomfortable hopefully. Well you're officially on the dreaded  . Try and stay busy. It's so easy to get all-consumed during this time which will drive you absolutely  . Stay positive and here's wishing you  

Best wishes to everyone else I've forgotten to mention.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Eire 
Gone a bit barmy already,well I was to start with!
The IUI was fine,so much easier than when we had e/t.
So now we just wait,thats the hard bit!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry I havent been around,felling pretty low, I am getting myself all worked up !!sorry its a mad message but have already posted an essay on the IUI part 102 thread,just cant seem to snap out of it,sorry to be negative.


KELLY


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Awhh, Kelly, you're really driving yourself round the bend aren't you? The fact is that you have every chance of getting a positive result this time round but it's important not to pin all your hopes on this particular cycle. I'm not trying to put a downer on you and make you think negatively but it helps to be realistic. IUI may not work for you first time round but then it may work on go 2, or go 3 etc.. It's SO difficult to be patient when all you want each month is for those two lines to appear but I'm positive that it will happen for you. You're young and you've had a successful pregnancy already. I'm sure most clinics would be rubbing their hands with glee at the thought of having you on their books in order to improve their pregnancy stats!

Fingers crossed for you this time. You deserve a positive result (we all do!) but don't let it break your heart if it doesn't work this time round.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah thanks katie,

All the support on here is fab and I am sure you know how much it means to me for your support,its good to have feedback with posotive and negative opinions,it really helps to see all the ways it could possibly turn out x
I just realised how insensitive I have been as I already have oli,sorry if I offended anyone!!! Please blame my hormones  

Kelly x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

kelly
hang on in there!
I was so like you on my first IUI, I just so totally over analysed everything!! Every pain, every emotion etc..... It was hell, I know what you're going through! Ok so I got a BFN but you know as my consultant said it was a shot in the dark!! They can tell so much after the first IUI, how your body responds etc. etc. My 2nd IUI was different as in they did basting two days later and the hcg shot was taken 48hrs as opposed to 36hrs the first time and my follies were still there on the scan. Please don't be totally gutted if this time doesn't work, your doctor will have learned a lot about your cycle. you have to stay positive and think baby thoughts!!!! My thoughts and prayers are with you.
short of saying "legs crossed" I don't know what else to say!!. You're so young you have so much more chance than a lot of us here on this board to get pregnant, your time will happen and believe and know this!Take care Kelly!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Just posted this on the main thread but just to fill u all in...

Hello ladies....sorry i did not manage to post yesterday I hope you are all well...

Well the upshot is I got a BFN...found out in casualty!!! I started getting strong period pain on Tusday night..then about 4am in the morn I woke my poor DF screaming in pain..it was the most excrutiating pain ive ever had to be honest..like someone was running through my womb etc with a red hot poker...DF (bless him) through a dressing gown round me threw me in the car and rushed me to casualty. I was so scared..after everything i was going through and then this..They tested me for an etopic pregnancy..which was negative (thankfully! and i never thought id be glad to get a BPN)..hooked me up to an IV and pumped me full of painkillers, then sent me home. Called my clinic but they dont seem interested either, just told me to start my next cycle of drugs. Terrfied it will happen again next month now as if getting the evil AF isnt bad enough..Oh and the best thing is they may not be able to do my IUI next month as it looks like i'll ov on BH monday...

Just really scared that something bad is going on down there and theyre just leaving it..my gut instinct tells me it must have been a cyst that ruptured..but im no doc...

Sorry to waffle on..but just as i think thing couldnt get any worse they do..it scares me...

Anyway lots of babydust to u all..especially those that are basting or testing this week..I may take a few days off..

Lots of Love xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Looby,

My goodness you have been through the wars,I hope your ok  What a terrible thing to have to go through,im so sorry it wasnt your month,thinking of you lots   you know where we all are if you need anyhting !!

Eire,Thanks so much for your reply,it really has helped and I am in a better frame of mind now.I told dh everything last night and I asked him to hide all my hpt's (got loads of ebay   ) this morning I feel totally different and I am ignoring the negative results cos you never know    

Morning everyone !!!! Hope your all ok 

My best friend is coming with her 2 sons today,one is 4 like oli so they will be off in the garden but she has a gorgeous 4 month old baby so I am gonna sniff up all the baby smells for a while!!!!

Kelly x
Kelly


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Kelly, hope you have a good day and you get your fill of yummy baby smells. 

I've just hit 7 dpo and I can feel the red mist descending as I type.... I think I'm about to hit week 2 madness...help!

Hope all you other girls are bearing up okay. Any news from any of you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Sorry if this is tmi but I have just finished a cleaning thr bathroom and I took my time,nothing too strenuos and went to the loo and when I wiped myself there was (look away now if eating) a cramy white blob of cm eeeewwww,dont know if that is good or bad but I have been on knicker watch for ages and I keep getting a bubbling feeling like something is gonna happen-is it normal or have I been taken over by aliens  

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

I thought that this was a good sign...something about the cervix plugging itself?!!..keeping my fingers crossed for you hon xx

DF has spoke to my c/s now and he wants me to go in for a scan early next week so im to phone the clinic and tell them to book me in on his say so..He says as long as im not in the same pain (prob was a ruptured cyst) now it should be ok but hosp should have checked it out. Least the scan next week will put my mind at rest...

LOL X


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh my god,

Wish I hadnt asked now-note to self "try not to get excited kelly" thanks for your thoughts on it looby   so glad df is looking after you and sorting things out,keep us posted,thinking of you loads x

Katie- It was a lovely afternoon,the baby was in a fab mood so I got lots of cuddles and smiles   what do you mean red mist decending (sorry I am blonde)

Kelly x


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Kelly, hope the blobby CM is a good sign. I guess red mist descending means I'm on the verge of going fruit loop/mental/slightly unhinged etc. 

Looby, glad you're on for a scan next week to check out what's going on. Hope you don't get anymore nasty pains.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Katie,

ok so that means you can join me I am the fruit loop ,going nutty ,barmy ,mental ,insane queen   watch and learn     Hope your ok ??

Kelly x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Goodmorning!
Thank goodness it's friday!!! 

Katie & Kelly -   only a few more days of driving yourselves up the walls!!!! Wishing you lots of luck!

Looby - How are you feeling now? I felt so sorry for you, first with AF arriving and then the whole hospital episode. It's like a right kick in the teeth!


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Yes indeed thank crunchie it's Friday!! The weather's so awful in London though I don't know if anyone else is suffering the same. I woke up this morning and it was really dark outside - almost like winter. Hope it perks up for the weekend.

Well I'm only on 8 dpo but I don't feel like anything's happening at all. Zilch, nothing, nada, almost like my body's gone to sleep. It almost feels like I never ovulated which sounds a bit weird given that I had the trigger jab but there we go. I think I'll be okay over the weekend as we have lots to do around the house. The builders have started work and have knocked down our old horrible garage and demolished half the kitchen already. We going to have to order a new kitchen pretty quick at the rate they're going. They've only been around this past week and I've already spied some builder's bum and been called "love". Ah, builders - don't you just love 'em...


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks so much for all of your support and messages…my DF managed to get hold of my consultant last night and he put some of our concerns to rest. Said that I shouldn’t be worried as long as the pain doesn’t come back and its not unusual when on clomid, also if I am still worried to call the clinic on Monday and get a scan booked. Feel a little happier now..especially as I had to start the clomid again last night.

Lots of Love to u all xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Just wanted to pop in and say good morning-ok afternoon !!! Got to go and brave asda now!!! Ctach ya all later x

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way >>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35166.0

xx


----------

